# Would you try this?



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Our club has Fall Fun Field Trial coming up in a couple weeks.
Usually entries are no-brainer but this year I have some choices.

A) Boomer is 13-1/2, hard of hearing, not allowed off leash at home anymore because he runs away, doesn't come when called outside, probably due to hearing, and definitely due to not listening.

The Veterans stake at the fun trial is full of frisky seniors who can't see or hear well, wander off, and don't come when called. It's a bittersweet sight, a bit funny and deeply sad.

The last time we gave Boomer a bird at training, about 3-4 years ago, he refused to give it up, growled at me, chomped the head off and ate it beak and all. The only way we got the rest of the bird away from him was when he was busy with the head.

One of the pros says when a dog acts like that, let them enjoy it, because that is their last bird. I kind of agree with that, and have followed it since.

But now at Boomer's age I'm starting to wonder .. should I let him have a last hurrah? So what if he growls at me, I deal with it, so what if he eats the duck, so I clean up some barf the next day. Time to live while there's still time.

Part of me wants to be sensible and keep him safe etc but part of me wants to bring him along and include him in the day, at this time of his life.

The club doesn't allow bumpers or dokkens in the fun trial, anyone entered must use birds .. even the fractious elderly.

What would you do? 
I appreciate any and all input.

B) not sure where to put Gladys, she's between stakes.
If she's still eligible, would you do the easy baby success stakes, or would you jump in the deep end with the big boys?

I know our dog skool teecher's philosophy is "guess you're doing triples now with the rest of us" but I don't want to torture the judges and workers or set Gladys up for failure doing something ridiculous.

I looked online and scoured the AKC book but can't find any guidelines for distances and set ups for the qual stake.

It is a fun trial, but sometimes people get gnarly about it .. ribbons and trophies involved :yuck:

I guess I'll see how she does at WCX but if anyone has input, it's welcomed.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

There are no set distances for qual, Am and open--the judges are free to use the terrain available to them to set tests that will give separation between the entered dogs. (that is the major difference in philosophy between HT and FT--HT is to a standard, so the parameters of the tests are more proscribed, but FT's are competitive so judges can use factors like terrain, complexity of mark interactions, and distance to show who is better, and who is best...) As training has improved, and the dogs have gotten better, the tests have gotten bigger--it sometimes seems that some judges use distance in place of good mark placement. But they hopefully would not be too over the top at a club fun-stakes day. But do not be surprised to see a big triple in the qual....


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Would I do it, no, probably not. However, I am overprotective and a worrier. I see dangers in lots of things and at that age while I want them to have fun, it needs to be safe fun. That's just me. What ever you decide, I hope everyone has a fun time.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

I have no advice because I have no experience as you know lol, but I just wanted to say good luck and that I'm going to try and make it to the WC test to watch on Saturday. I'll be rooting for you and Gladys!! I hope you all are doing well. How's little (or not so little anymore) Dee Dee?. We just started up hunting class again last week with the boys. They're as crazy as ever  - we're those bad kids that act up in class all the time - but they're making progress hunting wise! Just bought my first set of bumpers a couple days ago . 

Hope to see you around!
Courtney, Oliver, and Bernie


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the inputs so far! You guys are the best.

coaraujo - yes! hope I get to see you at WC. I will be busy marshalling (i.e. bossing everyone around LOL) - no really it's a busy job - but I hope I get to see you guys and take a minute to catch up. 

Dee Dee's doing well, she would be even better if she had a better trainer with more time and $$ for classes and training. Someone in our club entered their puppy about DeeDee's age in WC, but I can't imagine Dee Dee getting a bird out of the water and coming back with it. I'm picturing some comic relief at the test.

Please keep up the good work at class. Believe it or not, Gladys and 2 other dogs in our field class got sent outside to heel in the parking lot every week her first year. Then we spent the entire winter doing Hold/Heel/Out - if you don't believe me ask dog skool teecher!

Will look for you Sat, might you go to the fun trial too?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I was also thinking of joining your club and entering the Advanced Singles Stake.

I am avoiding WCX. I follow Evan's advice, if you are not sure that you are ready you probably aren't.

I will be a member of your club in any case.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

There's a lot of protein in duck brains, so if he eats it, who cares, it's not like it's going to destroy his training. It's all for fun. So as long as you and he are having fun, go for it. Sugar face dogs deserve to get birds too! I've only dealt with eye sight issues, not hearing, so I'm not sure how to get a dog's attention if they couldn't hear me. Hope the nose takes over. I wouldn't do the harder stakes with Gladys, since you will also be dealing with the stress of Boomer running. Take it easy and have fun. Nice that you have trials in September.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

SBGRC is awesome, looking fwd to see gdg here soon!

I agree with not running tests until ready and if bad habits were developing or it would be detrimental, I would definitely skip it.

In this case, I already have to use half a tank of gas, work all day, and I already paid. No specific bad habits other than screwing up a triple will develop and I asked dog skool teecher if screwing up another triple would have a deleterious effect on Gladys HT career and he said no.

He did say qual would be way over her head; so if we are indeed eligible for Advance Singles, we'll do that. If it turns out we aren't, I'll just dummy down as needed and run non-competetively.

I'm still on the fence about Boomer. I remember last time he vomited he had some torturous dry heaves, but then again, maybe he won't chomp the bird this time.

Choices choices - at least Dee Dee is easy  puppy stuff


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Umm, your description of field training with Boomer sounds like a nightmare. I'd leave him HOME!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

boomers_dawn said:


> Our club has Fall Fun Field Trial coming up in a couple weeks.
> Usually entries are no-brainer but this year I have some choices.
> 
> A) Boomer is 13-1/2, hard of hearing, not allowed off leash at home anymore because he runs away, doesn't come when called outside, probably due to hearing, and definitely due to not listening.
> ...


I have heard the pro's sentiment before, i.e. eating the duck. 

I am all for letting a dog run an appropriate fun stake but the last time I did this I was very disappointed. It really hurt to have to pick up my old dog at a gun dog stake because he couldn't complete the retrieve. This dog who was a product of a breeding between field trial dogs, this dog who hunted pheasants, grouse, and ducks (5 deg weather in Great South Bay) looked like an old man who was really hurting. I nearly cried. (Inappropriate, I'm a guy.)

Dawn, I just want to give you a heads up as to how your day might go.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

FWIW - my opinion 

Dawn, Boomer will not know if he is not running with the other veterans. It will likely be a beautiful day so if this was my Casey, I would gather a few people at say lunch time and toss a few shorter marks for Boomer. He loves to retrieve and loves being with you, the marks don't have to be long or hard just a few birds for a great dog. Ask someone to video so you can see Boomer go  Just shortened marks so he doesn't fail but gets a chance to do 2 of his favorite things (be with you and fetch up a bird).

Nightmare he is not! Boomer is an incredible dog with a love of life that age has not diminished and would probably really love going. S


----------



## Apesan (Aug 23, 2013)

I dont know much about field tials but if the rules allow him and it wouldn't be a complete hardship for you (which you'd have to determine) I would probably go for it. 

For me, everything in life is a risk/benefit balance. With my kids I usually ask myself: could doing this seriously hurt them (ie-impair them for life) or is the risk a broken leg and what are the odds? Broken leg-go for it. Extremely high risk for broken neck (jumping off a roof onto a small trampoline) nope. Not doing it. 

Figure out your risk to benefit ratio. If its cleaning up some barf, I'd probably go for it. If its wandering off (and not coming back when called) with a busy road nearby, I probably wouldn't do it. 



Hope that helps!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Umm, your description of field training with Boomer sounds like a nightmare. I'd leave him HOME!


Thank you all so much for your input, I appreciate all of it, but just wanted to clarify on this one: Field training with Boomer wasn't a nightmare.

That one time was an anomaly; it happened after he retired but Gladys was signed up in large group training; we threw Boomer a fresh bird so he wouldn't feel left out. I know dogs don't have human emotions, but I think they have anxiety or act out their issues.

Before that, he was my first dog I learned everything with! He got a NAHRA Hunter leg, one AKC SH leg, 2 WCX, CCA (we went to handling classes together), CD and was working on picking up the glove, the dumbell, out of sight sits/downs etc.) one RAE leg, before we had to retire from all the above because of arthritis in his spine and shoulder. 

I cried for days because it signified the true end of his field career. I've brought him to the last 3 training sessions and gotten someone to throw a bumper or dokken for him, so happy! 

Boomer has been the best friend anyone could ever ask for in life, and a delightful training partner, willing to try anything I asked of him
:--heart::--heart::--heart:

In any case, my decisions are becoming easier.

I clarified the stakes and Gladys has to run Qual. 
So we move up or dummy down or something, so it doesn't suck for us.

I just found out last night, we'll probably have some houseguests, in which case Boomer wouldn't be home alone; the senior center can stay home and take naps or play shuffleboard together :

Thanks again for sharing your thoughts, you guys are the best!
Will keep you posted, probably in the training section about whatever we end up doing and how it goes!

If there's any more inputs to the general topic, it's still welcomed though.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Just to clarify, I don't mean that your dog is a nightmare, just your description of what happens when he gets a bird (eating it, barfing, not coming when called, etc! LOL). I don't know him and sounds like he is a nice old boy  Just a little too crazy for birds. I was going to suggest just having someone throw bumpers for him when you are training Gladys, and it sounds like that what happens


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you Anney 

BTW the time he ate the duck head whole beak and all ... he didn't barf or have diarrhea or anything!!!!!

I was shocked.

Oh I forgot to add, now the field committee is reviewing the stakes and clarifying the grey areas. 
So still not sure what we're doing. I wish there was something in between advance singles and qual other than derby.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't be surprised if the rules are further revised on the day of the trial.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

gdgli said:


> Don't be surprised if the rules are further revised on the day of the trial.


They've been the same for the 7 or so years I've been a member and going, so it seems unusual they would change now, that's why I questioned it .????


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Just that my experience i.e. my club will modify things as we go---use of training collar, running out of contention, etc. Our judges may decide on relaxing things at the last minute


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Well they re-clarified the rules again and further clarified that running non-competetive is allowed but it's not a training session and no collars, long lines etc.

So Gladys won't be capable of doing qual. If I can't handle or train her, what's the point? 

I don't want Dee Dee running around the puppy stakes with no collar or long line, and she's starting to not hold, so .. no developing bad habits in the name of fun.

We've already gone over Boomer's issues, so ....

We can have fun at home and work on something constructive for everyone like throw some fun bumpers for Boomer, work on hold and come when called with Dee Dee, and work on lining drills with Gladys. Plus they won't be sitting in crates in the car all day while I do volunteer work.

So gdg, please sweep the advance singles stake for us!


----------

